# EPDM Coatings Fix roof Leaks once with the only liquid EPDM in the world!



## epdmroof (Oct 17, 2017)

Liquid epdm being applied to a corrugated metal roof. This one coat application saves you time and money Call us at 610-298-1989
Watch this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2mahXWTLmk


----------

